# How about some Friday FUN



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Let's see some snuggles......


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Love his coat and color! Here is Maggie and I taken this morning.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So cute!!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

A few Molly snuggles


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love Molly snuggles


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Love Molly snuggles


Soon....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm jealous of you with your snuggly dogs! Dudley doesn't do a 'real snuggle', I know what you mean as I have some snuggly dogs come for grooming, I get the real curl around your neck snuggle from them - the only sort of snuggle Dudley does is to push the top of his head into my chest which is sweet but doesn't make for a good photo! He does however put up with me grabbing his face to plant kisses on his nose - I mean who could resist this snozzle nose


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> I'm jealous of you with your snuggly dogs! Dudley doesn't do a 'real snuggle', I know what you mean as I have some snuggly dogs come for grooming, I get the real curl around your neck snuggle from them - the only sort of snuggle Dudley does is to push the top of his head into my chest which is sweet but doesn't make for a good photo! He does however put up with me grabbing his face to plant kisses on his nose - I mean who could resist this snozzle nose
> View attachment 69089


I love him. Look at that face.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWE!!! look at the snuggles love it!!! must go through my phone and find some!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

DB1 said:


> I'm jealous of you with your snuggly dogs! Dudley doesn't do a 'real snuggle', I know what you mean as I have some snuggly dogs come for grooming, I get the real curl around your neck snuggle from them - the only sort of snuggle Dudley does is to push the top of his head into my chest which is sweet but doesn't make for a good photo! He does however put up with me grabbing his face to plant kisses on his nose - I mean who could resist this snozzle nose
> View attachment 69089


Certainly not me! Poppy snuggles on her terms only but I force myself on her regularly (it's like Jimmy Saville's dressing room in our house)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Let's hear it for the Daddies .....


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Let's hear it for the Daddies .....


I Love it!!!


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Not quite a snuggle.... but almost....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mummy snuggles.. My two know how to do it 





Everybody needs a bosom for a pillow...


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a beach snuggle from last year - it was quite a cold day and all the dogs had got wet but Molly started to get really cold and shivery so it was jumper on and cuddles until she warmed up enough to go and play again


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wish it was me!! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Certainly not me! Poppy snuggles on her terms only but I force myself on her regularly (it's like Jimmy Saville's dressing room in our house)


Oh my......
That's so wrong..... But I like it!!!!
And it's not even past the watershed yet!!! Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Certainly not me! Poppy snuggles on her terms only but I force myself on her regularly (it's like Jimmy Saville's dressing room in our house)


Oh holy moly! Haha! That's got to be the lowest one yet


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Oh holy moly! Haha! That's got to be the lowest one yet


It's my favourite quote of the week!!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Loving all the snuggle photos. Molly on the beach is so sweet, she looks really content.

A lazy Sunday morning snuggle (well as snuggly as Poppy gets anyway).


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

She's only cuddly when she's sleepy haha


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

PoppyLove said:


> Loving all the snuggle photos. Molly on the beach is so sweet, she looks really content.
> 
> A lazy Sunday morning snuggle (well as snuggly as Poppy gets anyway).
> View attachment 69097


I LOVE this photo  beautiful family


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> I LOVE this photo  beautiful family


Thank you Ruth.  I was actually leaning away from the photo as I'd told hubby not to include me, but he just had to get me in!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

These pictures are all sooo sweet. I'm in the group that does not have a snuggly poo! WAHHHHH! I do the same thing . . . . I have to say "Time for some love for Mimi" and go and get one of them and snuggle for a few minutes to get my fix.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Baby Belle - very cute

A selection of cuddles


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

I want to part of your family Marzi! Lovely photos, they just ooze love.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> I'm jealous of you with your snuggly dogs! Dudley doesn't do a 'real snuggle', I know what you mean as I have some snuggly dogs come for grooming, I get the real curl around your neck snuggle from them - the only sort of snuggle Dudley does is to push the top of his head into my chest which is sweet but doesn't make for a good photo! He does however put up with me grabbing his face to plant kisses on his nose - I mean who could resist this snozzle nose
> View attachment 69089


He looks so snuggly in that picture ...love him


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

I was in bed recently for 2 weeks recovering from surgery and river snuggled me non stop. Was the best therapy ever.


----------

